# Level 5 smooth paint finish



## bowmanprop (Jul 25, 2013)

First time doing a level 5 wall and want to maintain that smooth finish in the finished product. No stipple/minimum stipple. Anybody done this before - what kind of primer? PVA? High build? 

Should I shoot, backroll and sand primer coat? Will use a graco 210 es.

Usually use Purdy white dove rollers 3/8". Should go 1/4" or mohair roller?

ANy input is appreciated.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey man...

What you need to do is...


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it actually a level 5 finish or are you just trying to achieve a VERY smooth finish?

White doves are great but Wooster makes a new cover that lays a very smooth finish. I don't remember the name but it comes in weird sized like 5/16 and 7or 9 /16. It lays the smoothest finish I've ever seen but be prepared to dip ALOT!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

really?


----------



## bowmanprop (Jul 25, 2013)

a real level 5 drywall finish - tape 2x, skim whole wall, spray prep coat, skim again, detail corners, etc. The entire wall surface is covered with a sanded skim coat of compound and is completely smooth. light checks with 500w 12" from face and from both directions for imperfections. 

so basically, how do i not f*#% up this finish and keep it all baby butt smooth?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I rarely see true new level 5, being mainly repaint. I was talking to a buddy of mine who does, and he says his guys put on the paint with a 3/4 nap and then a 2nd guy immediately lays it off with a 3/8" nap. This way they get the production of a 3/4" but a finish of 3/8" which should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

bowmanprop said:


> a real level 5 drywall finish - tape 2x, skim whole wall, spray prep coat, skim again, detail corners, etc. The entire wall surface is covered with a sanded skim coat of compound and is completely smooth. light checks with 500w 12" from face and from both directions for imperfections.
> 
> so basically, how do i not f*#% up this finish and keep it all baby butt smooth?


A tight napped roller cover, a good brush and your paint selection are what's going to make or break you. And experience at producing a professional paint job helps. If your new to painting or just starting out, I'd paint one wall complete and show it to the owner first.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

GrantsPainting said:


> Is it actually a level 5 finish or are you just trying to achieve a VERY smooth finish?
> 
> White doves are great but Wooster makes a new cover that lays a very smooth finish. I don't remember the name but it comes in weird sized like 5/16 and 7or 9 /16. It lays the smoothest finish I've ever seen but be prepared to dip ALOT!!!


Are you thinking of the microplush? http://www.woosterbrush.com/PressRoom/ArchivedNews/Cirrus&MicroPlush


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

????? Most work here is veneer plaster, so by definition is level 5. Paint will still stipple no matter how smooth the finish is.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I rarely see true new level 5, being mainly repaint. I was talking to a buddy of mine who does, and he says his guys put on the paint with a 3/4 nap and then a 2nd guy immediately lays it off with a 3/8" nap. This way they get the production of a 3/4" but a finish of 3/8" which should be fine. Good luck.


That's a great idea Damon! I bet JP never thought of that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Damon T said:


> I rarely see true new level 5, being mainly repaint. I was talking to a buddy of mine who does, and he says his guys put on the paint with a 3/4 nap and then a 2nd guy immediately lays it off with a 3/8" nap. This way they get the production of a 3/4" but a finish of 3/8" which should be fine. Good luck.


I can't see this working unless everybody is totally on point.


----------



## bowmanprop (Jul 25, 2013)

def. not new to painting, but have never really been worried about having little to zero stipple. 

was planning to spray and backroll with 3/8" (maybe 1/4") - what do you think? the rolling with 3/4" and then 3/8" is a great idea but any misses are going to be a disaster...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What about just spraying? Only way I know of to eliminate of stipple is to eliminate the roller....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

bowmanprop said:


> def. not new to painting, but have never really been worried about having little to zero stipple.
> 
> was planning to spray and backroll with 3/8" (maybe 1/4") - what do you think? the rolling with 3/4" and then 3/8" is a great idea but any misses are going to be a disaster...


If your rolling, there's _going_ to be stipple. I just don't see any way out of it. I'd try a good microfiber 3/8th nap sleeve and give the customer a benchmark wall and get approval before proceeding. 

One question though. Who's priming the drywall? If its not going to be you, you might have bigger problems in your way of getting a smooth finish.


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If your rolling, there's _going_ to be stipple.


What?!?!?!? Are you out of your mind? I roll BM Ultra Spec stipple free without even trying.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

canadianpainter said:


> What?!?!?!? Are you out of your mind? I roll BM Ultra Spec stipple free without even trying.


No way....it may be minimal but no way is it stipple free.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If your rolling, there's _going_ to be stipple. I just don't see any way out of it. I'd try a good microfiber 3/8th nap sleeve and give the customer a benchmark wall and get approval before proceeding.
> 
> One question though. Who's priming the drywall? If its not going to be you, you might have bigger problems in your way of getting a smooth finish.


 Agree a microfiber 3/8 will leave a mirror like finish if applied right.I just got through with skimming a level 5 finish in a home and it looked like a house of mirrors using the microfiber.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

spray, enamel paint.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Not sure of the process in a level 5 but when I want to smooth out a wall I use Valspar High build primer, lay it on real thick and pole sand the crap out of it. A PVA would add the least stipple to wall and seal it up. Good Luck


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Level 5 is often misunderstood. If you are spraying I would spray using a pva and back roll with a 1/2 18" cover. I would then spray the topcoat and back roll in the opposite direction with the same 18" 1/2.


----------



## bowmanprop (Jul 25, 2013)

yeah guys the wall sure doesn't need any smoothing out no hi build primer is not a worry. will sand between coats (after primer and between first and second finish coats) tho. 

usually PPG 6-2, but you think PVA primer on this one?


----------



## bowmanprop (Jul 25, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Agree a microfiber 3/8 will leave a mirror like finish if applied right.I just got through with skimming a level 5 finish in a home and it looked like a house of mirrors using the microfiber.


also i bought a couple of the wooster micro plush 7/16" rollers, will try them with pva primer and 2 coats enamel and see how it looks this weekend

any pics of the microfiber roll final product?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bowmanprop said:


> also i bought a couple of the wooster micro plush 7/16" rollers, will try them with pva primer and 2 coats enamel and see how it looks this weekend
> 
> any pics of the microfiber roll final product?


No sorry no pics but I think you will be well pleased. You sound like me when l have a perfectly smooth finish of a skimcoat I want to keep that look throughout the painting process as well.I can't stand a lot of stipple! The smoother the look the better.On smooth walls your roller should glide with pride! :yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bowmanprop said:


> yeah guys the wall sure doesn't need any smoothing out no hi build primer is not a worry. will sand between coats (after primer and between first and second finish coats) tho.
> 
> usually PPG 6-2, but you think PVA primer on this one?


If permitted I like using Gardz sealer as my prime coat cause it levels out nicely and hardens up soft compounds. Provides excellent base!


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

USG Tuffhide sprays on, no backroll. It is applied 15 to 20 mil thick.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

What is your finish coat going to be? Different paints would mean different nap recommendations.


----------



## Paper & Popcorn Pro (Jun 14, 2013)

*What type of finish?*

Flat/Matte finish? Hope, because everything else shows imperfections.:jester:


----------



## bowmanprop (Jul 25, 2013)

eggshell - should be fine. interior designer wanted semigloss on everything including ceilings! :blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Not just sheen but actual brand -line of paint.


----------

